

Surprise B.ag wants to celebrate your birthday 12 times a year - mschonfeld
http://surpriseb.ag/

======
mschonfeld
Hey guys! This is my latest weekend project... I was hoping to get your
feedback and comments about it...

The idea is simple: Surprise Bag is a subscription service, thats sends you a
surprise bag once a month. You never know what you're gonna get.. But its
always gonna be something cool!

~~~
strick
Can I send the surprise gifts to a friend?

~~~
mschonfeld
Unfortunately, not just yet... But - That's definitely a feature we're
planning to add soon!

